# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Why are bloodworms a no no?

## Musicts

I have been feeding my ACFs reptomin, shrimp pellets and frozen blood worms for a while. But I'm reading on here blood worms aren't a good idea? Why is that? They seem to love them (though they love everything I think) thanks!

----------


## Boomsloth

Bloodworms aren't that nutritious and I think they lack calcium. A lot of herps will prefer bloodworms over most food so as an occasional treat it's fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

Thawed frozen bloodworms as part of a varied diet are OK  :Smile:  .  Freeze dried anything including bloodworms are not OK  :Mad:  .  Bloodworms are not the issue; it's the freeze dried product  :EEK!:  .

----------

